# are the scoops non functional on a 69



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

hey i have a 69 tempest covertible with a gto hood, and the scoops are completely blocked off. I was wondering if this is the norm or is this someone's off purchase? If so, has anyone cut out the scoops to make them functional (I assume the scoops Are functional for the ram air, etc but what about the basic kits?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

RA scoops were open, Stock scoops solid. In order for the RA to be functional you need this kit.
1969 GTO Judge RAM Air III System Complete RARE | eBay
Which has proper air filter chamber gasket seal and cable operated butterfly's to close the system down in wet weather. Earlier than 68 the RA was dealer installed option and had open scoops with no closure, I cut slots in mine to keep bugs and debris out and am fabbing a pan to fit dual quads.


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

if i cut them to make them funtional...would it run rough when cold or wet?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes unless you get the ram air filter set-up.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree you could have two sets and switch them out for the weather. 

Honestly though, the "ram air" on these hoods is of questionable benefit. The scoops are located below the boundary layer of air and a cowl induction setup like the early NASCAR cars or 67 Z28's used is much more effective.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Or just cut a big hole in your hood stick a blower, two 750 carbs and birdcatcher on it and call it a day..... Man i hope i never see a blower for a Pontiac at the swap meets, have a feeling i would be taking it home after watching those gocam vids Alky....very cool.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> Or just cut a big hole in your hood stick a blower, two 750 carbs and birdcatcher on it and call it a day..... Man i hope i never see a blower for a Pontiac at the swap meets, have a feeling i would be taking it home after watching those gocam vids Alky....very cool.


Here ya go Instg8ter, now you can cut a hole in that extra hood ya got.

Supercharger USA - 350 400 455 Pontiac Blower Supercharger Kits for 671 871 1071 1471 Blowers - Superchargers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

drool....Better start filling my change jar at a faster rate...:cool


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Here ya go Instg8ter, now you can cut a hole in that extra hood ya got.
> 
> Supercharger USA - 350 400 455 Pontiac Blower Supercharger Kits for 671 871 1071 1471 Blowers - Superchargers


Oh man.... now you've got me thinking about buying another hood. My original still needs to be refinished from the fire..... 

Bear


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Darth Menace said:


> if i cut them to make them funtional...would it run rough when cold or wet?


Be aware that the "back side" of the scoop inserts are different for Ram Air cars vs. non Ram Air cars. On Ram Air cars, the inserts are "deeper", are squared-off on the back, and have two screw bosses that are used to attach the flapper door assembly. All of the inserts that come in the repro kits that I'm aware of are plastic, not metal.

In case you didn't know, the complete factory Ram Air system in 69 and up was a lot more than just open scoops. There also was sheet metal that created sort of a "chamber" around the carburetor, foam seals, a flapper door assembly connected to a dash control that could be used to close off the scoops (in the even of rain, snow, etc.) All of the pieces are available in reproduction kit form. A complete system is pricey so shop around.

Bear


----------

